
Why I'm saying goodbye to Dropbox and hello to SpiderOak Hive - nsmalch
http://dougbelshaw.com/blog/2013/08/28/why-im-saying-goodbye-to-dropbox-and-hello-to-spideroak-hive/
======
wodenokoto
This is a 2 year old article that starts out by saying the author has partly
moved back to dropbox.

------
NathanKP
Spider Oak has some serious issues with their syncing functionality:
[https://gist.github.com/aphyr/b53faed7aed740482ddf](https://gist.github.com/aphyr/b53faed7aed740482ddf)

------
smcg
Spiders and hives... not a tool for the insect-phobic.

